# Voyage -- undocumented tips



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*Customize the 'auto brightness'*

You can toggle auto-brightness on and off via the top bar menu -- touch the lightbulb icon and check the box, or clear it. You can also set a specific light level. By default, the auto brightness will adjust from dimmest to brightest based on ambient light level in the room. The sensor is in the upper left corner of the front of the screen.

Some may feel like the dimmest is too dim in all cases or the brightest is too bright in all cases. To adjust what the device 'thinks of' as brightest and dimmest you can teach it what works for you.

With auto brightness on, go to your darkest room and set the level you regard as dimmest. Then hit the large *-* at the bottom to set your preferred minimum brightness. To set your auto max setting, you do the opposite: find the brightest place you will read and adjust it to the level you like and hit the *+* at the top to lock it.

Your kindle will now automatically adjust between those points; in an area where the ambient light is in between, it adjusts between those 2 levels.

Thanks to member larryb52 for this tip which he got from a Kindle Customer Service Tech.

_12/29-14
Edited to clarify the procedure: The above is written up the way the process was described per the Kindle CS tech. I think it's clear that what is meant is to use the "+" and "-" or just tap on the slider, to set your minimum and maximum. Once you've done that the auto brightness will not go higher or lower than what you've set._


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

Great tip!! Thanks!!
Will go try it out with my Voyage


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Ummm....this doesn't work on mine.  I had turned off the Auto Brightness because it seemed to be set wrong.  Just now I turned it back on and went to set the low setting as per these instructions.  No go.  It changes the level to something different, not what I'm choosing.  I'm glad that it works for others, but it sure doesn't work for me.  I'll stick to the manual adjustments.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm trying this trick now while in a bright room. The Auto Brigttness box is checked. I slide the bar up to about level 20 and then tap the plus to set it as my highest level, but when I tap the plus sign, it moves the slider up. Isn't tapping the plus supposed to set the slider where I put it at 20? Thanks, Ann, for the trick, but please help me understand what I may be doing wrong.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

mayfire said:


> I'm trying this trick now while in a bright room. The Auto Brigttness box is checked. I slide the bar up to about level 20 and then tap the plus to set it as my highest level, but when I tap the plus sign, it moves the slider up. Isn't tapping the plus supposed to set the slider where I put it at 20? Thanks, Ann, for the trick, but please help me understand what I may be doing wrong.


I think the + and - signs are just another way to move the bar up and down. I did not realize you could "touch/slide" the bar. Just set it with either method and return to your reading, it remembers the settings. At least that is the way it worked for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I think the + and - signs are just another way to move the bar up and down. I did not realize you could "touch/slide" the bar. Just set it with either method and return to your reading, it remembers the settings. At least that is the way it worked for me.


What crebel said . . . . .

I've edited the OP -- I wrote it up the way the Amazon rep explained it. Point is: be in a bright place and set your max brightness. Then go to a dark place and set your min brightness. And from then on it should the auto brightness should stay within those two numbers.


----------

